# A few Pics



## Road Dog (Apr 6, 2011)

Took some pics the other day. Hadn't posted any in awhile.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 6, 2011)

another


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 6, 2011)

last one for now


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 6, 2011)

Truly top notch bottles and pictures too.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe


----------



## epackage (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice color and contrast RD...


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Jim. The center Ellis has a kool discolored swirl thing going on in the glass.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Truly top notch bottles and pictures too.


 
 What he said!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Jimbo. I took a better pic of these Anthonys. I kinda like this one. Check out that potstone![]


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2011)

I was curious, is there glass behind the bottles, or just open air?  Whatever, it sure works for a great looking photo.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a big bay window.


----------

